# Banking a week expiring soon



## Wishiwasatthebeach

Hi,
I have not enrolled yet and am new to timeshare. I am close to purchasing Cliffs Club Princeville # 5124 Plumeria season (week 17-34) which expires soon in August. Seller has not used nor reserve week with Cliffs yet. Assuming seller reserve a week for next month (it takes the resort 10 days to process request):

When I join RCI, can I bank this week asap or is it too late in the game for RCI to find a rentor/exchanger to use the August arrival date?

If it's not too late and seller is not RCI member, how do I put in a request to RCI for an exchange next year since the deed is not in my name yet? I guess my question is : does RCI verify with Cliffs that seller/person making reservation is the legit. owner? How soon can I request an exchange for next year using this year's banked week?

Thanks.


----------



## philemer

Wishiwasatthebeach said:


> Hi,
> I have not enrolled yet and am new to timeshare. I am close to purchasing Cliffs Club Princeville # 5124 Plumeria season (week 17-34) which expires soon in August. Seller has not used nor reserve week with Cliffs yet. Assuming seller reserve a week for next month (it takes the resort 10 days to process request):
> 
> When I join RCI, can I bank this week asap or is it too late in the game for RCI to find a rentor/exchanger to use the August arrival date?



Do NOT pay the maintenance fees for 2007 because you will NOT be able to use the week. By the time you close your sale it will "probably" be too late to deposit it with RCI. They require you deposit no later than 14 days in advance of your use date.



> If it's not too late and seller is not RCI member, how do I put in a request to RCI for an exchange next year since the deed is not in my name yet? I guess my question is : does RCI verify with Cliffs that seller/person making reservation is the legit. owner? How soon can I request an exchange for next year using this year's banked week?
> 
> Thanks.



You CAN"T put in a request with RCI until you own the resort. Yes, RCI will contact the resort to verify ownership. Did you really think otherwise??? Ask seller if he is a member & if so he can deposit the week. Or buy some last minute plane tickets & use the week yourself. 

Phil


----------



## Wishiwasatthebeach

*Philemer*

I was not clear in my earlier post. Seller paid '07 fee. When I made the offer, I did not factor that supposedly "free week" into my amount. So I don't think I will overpay.

He's not an RCI member, I don't think. It will be unused then. No big deal. Thanks for your response about the 14 days rule.


----------



## TravelSFO

Why not rent the week out on Ebay?  Or, post the rental here on TUG in the Last minute rents section.


----------



## JLB

The operative wording in the OP is _close to purchasing_.

I take that to mean _have not even started the purchasing process yet._

So, as others have said, since the current owner has not deposited it, a week with a use date in the next month is off the table, not part of the possible purchase.

It is the present owner's week to do or not do something with.


----------



## TravelSFO

The OP did ask a question about "Banking a week expiring soon".  But, yes, until the purchase is complete, there is no banking when the OP does not even own it yet.  

It is possible that a customer friendly exchange company would work with you to bank the week (i.e. SFX, but NOT RCI...)  before the closing.   But it would have to be an acceptable deposit, not expired (check-in date has not passed) and the owner of the week would have to agree.  I have heard that SFX will work with you in such a situation.  I'd give them a call to see.

www.sfx-resorts.com


----------

